# leaf identifier



## k2c3po (Sep 14, 2014)

I am doing a first time grow outdoors in the desert.  Today I discovered on one of my plants that on the top bud has 3 leaf leaves at the top.  The rest of the plant has 7, Is this normal?  Does anyone have a plant parts identifier?  Thank you for your help,   K2c3po


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

Having genetic anomalies on your plants is not at all unusual. But I believe that when the buds are forming and you get the bud leaves growing in and around the buds, you will commonly see many 3 frond leaves and single frond leaves even. I wouldn't worry about that too much unless they really take an unusual turn in their growth pattern.


----------



## k2c3po (Sep 15, 2014)

TGC#2112
Thank you for your response.  THe plants are just gorgeous! I am going to check on the girls right now!


----------

